# Maternità



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2013)

*Maternità di Rabindranath Tagore*Da dove sono venuto? Dove mi hai trovato? 
Domandò il bambino a sua madre.
Ed ella pianse e rise allo stesso tempo e stringendolo al petto gli rispose: 
tu eri nascosto nel mio cuore bambino mio, 
tu eri il Suo desiderio. 
Tu eri nelle bambole della mia infanzia, 
in tutte le mie speranze, 
in tutti i miei amori,
nella mia vita, 
nella vita di mia madre, 
tu hai vissuto. 
Lo Spirito immortale che presiede nella nostra casa 
ti ha cullato nel Suo seno in ogni tempo,
 e mentre contemplo il tuo viso,
l’onda del mistero mi sommerge  perché tu che appartieni a tutti, 
tu mi sei stato donato. 
E per paura che tu fugga via ti tengo stretto nel mio cuore. 
Quale magia ha dunque affidato il tesoro 
del mondo nelle mie esili braccia?


----------

